# 1970 LeMans question.



## howthenotesbend (Apr 17, 2012)

So, Im not sure if this has already been covered or if this is in the wrong section but i have a couple questions.
i have a 1970 LeMans Sport, I know that most of the gto parts are interchangeable with the LeMans, but I cant find any other parts places besides OPGI, it almost makes it impossible to find things like the front clip for the 70 LeMans, i know i could go rooting around in a salvage yard but the ones around me charge out the rear for pontiac parts. so my question i guess is, where are some good 70 LeMans parts stores (similar to ground up?).


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Original sheetmetal is always preferable to the aftermarket stuff in my experience. There is a reason OEM sheetmetal is priced at a premium....it fits. Aftermarket typically requires fitting and is lower quality IMO go with original if you can.

If you can still find the stuff in a local yard consider yourself lucky. I know lots of guys that buy it up and hoard it.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

There is more GTO stuff than lemans stuff. Doesn't mean you can't fix up a lemans just makes it harder looking for non gto stuff. Check out ames and performance years for more parts.


----------



## howthenotesbend (Apr 17, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Original sheetmetal is always preferable to the aftermarket stuff in my experience. There is a reason OEM sheetmetal is priced at a premium....it fits. Aftermarket typically requires fitting and is lower quality IMO go with original if you can.
> 
> If you can still find the stuff in a local yard consider yourself lucky. I know lots of guys that buy it up and hoard it.


Yeah i know what you mean, its not so much like fenders and sheet metal, it almost seems literally impossible to find the LeMans front headlight carrier (the piece above the bumper on the 70 model that holds the headlights) 
also im guessing the GTO front valance is the same for the lemans regardless of the front end?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you tried Frank's Pontiac Parts in California?
Here is a link to their "GTO/LeMans" page: GTO, LeMans & Tempest


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

68-72 GTO & LeMans Parts FOR SALE - PY Online Forums


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

try autopartsfair.com.


----------

